# APLA Tech workstation



## chadrickle (Oct 3, 2016)

I realize something is only worth what someone else is willing to pay - but - can someone give me an idea of what this would be worth? I purchased it several years ago to finish an upstairs of a house. It's been sitting in my basement ever since. I kept telling myself I would use it again....yea right.... There should be 3 pics attached .. its an APLA Tech pump workstation....

Thanks for the help....


----------

